# CPC-A looking for a Remote, part-time, full-time or onsite Medical Coding job in PA.



## sheronbudhram (Apr 8, 2019)

*Sheron Budhram CPC-A*
Macungie PA 18062 Cell 646-231-3106 sbudhram26@yahoo.com https://www.linkedin.com/in/sheron-budhram-cpc-/

*Objective:*
I am a CPC coder seeking a part-time or a Remote Medical Coding job. I’m ready to take on new challenges and start working with ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCFCS knowledge that will help me grow in your company. 

*Experience:*

*Career Step, Lehi UT: *Online School 2017-2018
•	Coded over 250 outpatient reports and inpatient records
•	Coded reports in the following specialties: E/M, Anesthesia, Pathology, Psychiatric, General Surgery, Radiology, Gastroenterology, Dermatology, Urology, ENT, Infectious Diseases, Respiratory, Cardiology, Internal Medicine, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Plastic Surgery, Oncology, Orthopedics, OB/GYN, Trauma,

*Visiting Nurse Service of New York, Home Care: Bronx, NY (Jan. 2005 –Feb 2010)

Managed Care Processor:* (04/08 – 09/08)
•	Responsible for input information and data into reports
•	Responsible for reviewing, correcting, and processing Managed Care reports (90-100 reports)
•	Send Initials, Updates and Discharges reports daily to Insurance payor for request of services.

*Business Services Coordinator / Tele-healthcare Coordinator in Acute (04/05 – 04/08)
Business Services Coordinator in LTC (Long Term Care) (09/08 - 2/10)*

•	Accountable for approximately 200 Adult Home Care patients and 12 nurses
•	Responsible for processing daily Managed Care reports
•	Review Physician’s orders with patient’s information to ensure accuracy
•	Refer patients to other VNSNY Long-term Care programs through the referral system
•	Enter administration and clinical information of patient’s and nurse’s requests for Tele-healthcare
•	Monitor the Telehealth Compliance Screen and call patients when a red alert appears
•	Responsible for minimizing the Un-Billable Report (unpaid visits) by researching patients and doctor information and mailing the unpaid visits
•	Present customer services relationship to patients and nurses through the telephone
•	Create new patient’s charts; file documents; generate letters, memos and emails

*Education:*
*Monroe College, Bronx, NY: *Associate Degree in Medical Administration, Granted April 2005
*Academic Honors:*  President’s List; GPA 3.98; Outstanding Student in Biology Award

*Career Step, Lehi UT:* Certificate in Professional Medical Coding and Billing with Honors, Granted November 2017

*American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC):* Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) Granted March 2019
CPR and Health Care Certified (American Heart Association)

*Skills:*
•	Microsoft Office Products
•	Medical Coder
•	Knowledge of CPT/ ICD-10 Guidelines
•	Detailed Knowledge of Coding Guidelines
•	Organizational Skills
•	Interpreting Medical Records
•	Knowledge of Medical Terminology
•	Managed Care 
•	Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
•	CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms
•	Clinical Data Analysis and Abstraction


----------

